# TetraTec EX 2400 - review



## Themuleous

Right, as the tank is still a few weeks off I thought Iâ€™d get the ex2400 filter review done.

First off is the size, its HUGE!!!  Build quality looks to be high as youâ€™d expect from Tetra and this range of filters.

Iâ€™ll get the known flaws/annoyances that Iâ€™ve found so far out of the way first.  It doesnâ€™t have a handle like my ex600, which is annoying as you are forced to use the motor head release clips which I can see being a sod when its full of water.  The hoses are around 25mm internal diameter (the FX5 uses the 17mm I think) which counts out glassware as far as I know, so if I want to use it Iâ€™ll have to down size the hoses with an adaptor, which could have obvious consequence for flow rate (Iâ€™ve not tested it yet but will once the tank has arrived ).  The hoses are also fairly short, around 5ft each, ok not short but it would have been good to have some spare as I can see it struggling to reach the opposite end of the 4ft as I can position it in the middle.  And being oversized tubes, getting more might prove tricky, which I guess is another reason to down size them.

Lastly, the manual doesnâ€™t specifically talk about the EX2400.  And there are a few difference between it and my ex600.  Not a major issue as these things are pretty easy to work out but just a shame they didnâ€™t do a â€˜properâ€™ job.

Right onto the photos as thatâ€™ll probably show things better. 

Filter out of the box










One with the cat for a better idea of size





Top





Unpacked





Trays and media (supplied)





Interestingly, the manual says that ceramic rings are to disrupt the flow of the water NOT to act as biological filtration.

Impeller housing





There is a small bolt that you have to remove to open the housing.





The impeller looks to be very sturdy









Supplied intake and outlet are typical of the EX range, which arenâ€™t great if Iâ€™m honest.  Shame they are greyish and unlike the eheimâ€™s what use a single curved piece of tubing up and over into the tank, these are very boxy, which for my braceless tank isn't going to look or work great.

Parts





Alignment





Joined





You get long and short suction clips, the short ones I am very pleased with as they look far more robust than most.





The hose connector is the same as the other filters in the EX range









Hope this is of interest to people  any questions just ask.  Iâ€™ll try and run a pump test once the tank arrives.

Sam


----------



## Superman

Thanks, looks impressive and very large.

Maybe the Carlsberg tin is very apt...

"If Carlsberg made external filters..."

We'll have to wait for you to use it in the aquarium lol


----------



## Themuleous

Superman said:
			
		

> "If Carlsberg made external filters..."
> 
> We'll have to wait for you to use it in the aquarium lol




Haha yeh.  Hopefully the tank wont be very long, I cant wait as it is!!

Sam


----------



## Voo

Nice review you've done there.

It certainly looks like a large filter, not sure about the large priming button though.

Is the intake still adjustable, so you can adjust the depth? The spraybar is different to my EX700 too - i dont have those joining things.

Take a look at this place for pipe, may be of some use: http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/PVC_Hose


----------



## JamesM

Cool 

The intake and spraybar pipes are different to the EX700 and EX1200 too... And yes, they're a pain in the ass to set up right because of the boxy design. 

Looking forward to a loaded and unloaded flow test... and let us know how loud she is too


----------



## Themuleous

Voo - yeh intake depth is adjustable, which is a useful design.

Sam

EDIT - Voo - quality site!!  Thats quite a find, I much prefer clear tubing to green or black/grey.  Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith

Great write-up Sam.  Will be very interested in seeing how this performs.  That is one heck of a prime plunger!  It looks like it should be painted red with a "Do not push" label on it


----------



## GreenNeedle

For clear hoses B&Q stock reels of loads of different diameters.  They are sold by the metre.

Andy


----------



## Themuleous

Well, I've just finished filling the tank with water and have the filter running and it very noisy.  Hugely disappointed.  The rest the of the set up is proper top notch and the noise really spoils things.  Thinking I might have to change it for 2x rena or eheims, will have to see.

Gutted

Any one find the ex1200 noisy?

Sam


----------



## JamesM

My 1200 is quiet as can be. Its not in a cupboard, but I think the carpet may help dampen the noise.


----------



## Themuleous

Mine is in the sideboard, I have put some foam under it to see if that helps, but its not done much really.


----------



## Ed Seeley

It's not some trapped air is it Sam?  I know you've probably checked for that but it's amazing how stubborn some bits can be with some new filters.


----------



## JamesM

Good call Ed, my 700's were like planes taking off at first  I gave 'em both a good shake and all was fine.. the 1200 I didn't use foam in, so it wasn't as bad.


----------



## Themuleous

Yeh air was my thought, so I'll leave it over night before I get the hammer out!   I really hope it is, its the perfect filter, it'll be such a PITA if i do have to change it.

Cheers guys 

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle

I would be surprised if it was supposed to be noisy.  My EX700 was pretty quiet when I originally had all the media in it.

I have mine in a cupboard under the tank with no padding under it and it only gives out a slight hum.  It is in fact quieter than the MP400 pwerhead!!!

Andy


----------



## Themuleous

Yeh you're right Andy, I was amazed and somewhat taken aback by the noise when I first turned it on.  Not what I was expecting at all.  I have spent most of the morning shaking it to get the air out but there is probably still more in there!  I have emailed tetra to see what they say about it.  I really hope it is a duff motor head or something, the noise level really is unacceptable in my sitting room, even for such a large filter.

Sam


----------



## sanj

Themuleous said:
			
		

> (the FX5 uses the 17mm I think)



nope it is about the same 25mm.


----------



## Guest

Themuleous, how is the filter? Any updates?
I am thinking of buying one tetra 2400 and one tetra 1200 for my 180G Discus tank.
Have you sorted out the noise problem?


----------



## Themuleous

I sold it in the end and got an eheim 2080.  It was just to noisy for my sitting room.  The 2080 is a great filter though.

Sam


----------



## howardish

Hi,

as on my other post mentioning buying an eheim filter, my main problem with my Tetra1200 was the humming noise... also it seems to get air trapped in it too easily, and with it being in my cupboard its not easy to shake...also when i shake it it leaks....and then theres the U-bends supplied with it  

Overall, not impressed, which is a shame, as the EX600 i have running on a 60l it phenomenal, quiet, never leaks and never traps air.

im guessing its the size that makes the difference.

Thanks, Howard


----------



## Themuleous

howardish said:
			
		

> the EX600 i have running on a 60l it phenomenal, quiet, never leaks and never traps air.



Ditto, which is why I got a 2400.



> im guessing its the size that makes the difference.



I think that's the key, big filters need big pumps, which are noisy by default.  Cant avoid it I don't think.

Sam


----------



## claire_uk

I have been looking at getting a 2400 as I have a 1200 and it is very quiet, my air pump makes more noise!!   
I have had my 1200 for nearly 2 years, the only problem I have now is the prime button sticking, but it soon goes. 
I agree about the intake/outlet set up, mine is a pain, it doesnt like to stay in place, think I need new suckers. I dont have problems with the filter itself though. 

Still might get a 2400, will have to find others who have one and see if theirs is noisy or not. 
Thanks for the review, very helpful, especially the pictures, puts into perspective how big the filter is!!


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm seriously thinking of getting one of these when I move house in a years time.  I've measured my cupboard and it JUST fits.  I want to rip out my Juwel internal, and use this instead, alongside my ex1200 which is in the other cupboard at the moment.


----------



## Themuleous

If you do, let us/me know what the noise level is like, as I'd be interested to hear if my filter was an isolated case.

Sam


----------



## Simon D

Is that can 330, 440 or 500ml (or a party seven, showing my age there!)? Is the feline a kitten or fully grown cat? 

Only joking, great review, let us know what the result is.

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## Amoeba

Huge. What's the volume?


----------



## Themuleous

I think it was a 500ml can 

The cat is fully grown and a bit 'round' in the middle 

Sorry I dont know what the filter volume is but it much be 15-ish liters.

Sam


----------



## JamieH

my ex1200 is virtually silent,,,

makybe you got a duff one?


----------



## Behold

JamieH said:
			
		

> my ex1200 is virtually silent,,,
> 
> makybe you got a duff one?



So is mine but there thinking is the 2400 has a bigger motor and will never be silent in an open room. Although who would do that!!!! I still think he might have a duff one for it to be that loud.


----------



## Themuleous

Im not sure if it was duff, what bit would need to be duff to make the sounds I heard?

I had it in my oak cabinet as well and it was still way noisy.  

I'm much happier with my eheim 2080 

Sam


----------



## davey.m

Hi all ive just sent back my EX2400 as this made such a racket when running it shook the house,If your wanting a silent filter this is NOT for you,Ive always used tetratec ive a 1200 ex at the mo,but this has put me off big style buying Tetratec ever again..shame as build quality is as expected from tetratec..


----------



## Orfeboy

Hi there, I am new here and discovered this site by searching for a review on this filter. I too have just purchased one of these and find it to be very noisy. I have a large koi pond and keep three large goldfish in a 200L tank as well as a large weather loach and a Common Eel. I have used the EX 1200 for some time and found it to be very quiet. Each winter i bring in one of my smaller Koi to the tank to continue growing them on throughout the winter period and just bought a EX 2400 to run along with my EX 1200 to provide top notch filtration. This i must admit it does very well. This results in the 1200 recycling the water in the tank every 10 minutes! As well as the 2400 recycling the water every 5 minutes.... The water in the tank has never been clearer and i must admit from the first off this is very impressive. From a Nitrite/Ammonia  breakdown perspective i can not really comment on the reults just yet because the filter is only new and needs time to build up....

Now for the bad press... The 1200 is totally silent. The 2400 however, is not! I have found this to be similar to having an air pump with now  shock absorber housed underneath it! I spent the whole weekend shaking it for air and taking out the shaft and lubricating it etc. I like the above poster believed it to be just something i was doing wrong but now i am not so sure... It seems to be a very noisy filter. I may have to try going down the route of insulating the whole inside of my cabinet with foam to try drown out some of the noise... I am disgusted to find that others on here have found the same problem. Like the above poster this level of noise in your sitting room is unaccepable but it could simply be down to the size of the motor... Not good, not good at all...


----------



## hellohefalump

I upgraded to one of these today, as my tetratec 1200 that I've had for a long time, broke this morning.

I too, am finding it extremely noisy.  Also, there is no carry handle like on the tetratec ex1200.  

I suppose it's so heavy filled, that a carry handle wouldn't be strong enough.

This filter is absolutely huge, and heavy even WITHOUT water in it!  I have put mine on a tray inside my cabinet - so that when I need to get it out, I can use the tray to slide it out, as there's no way I'd be able to lift it out, as I did with the 1200.

I'm hoping the noise will get a bit better because I am still seeing air bubbles every now and again coming out of it.  I'm seriously thinking about carpeting the inside of my cabinet though.  

Other than being heavy, and noisy - it's a great filter!  I have never seen so much flow!  The pipes are HUGE!  

At first, I thought the pipes would be too short (they look short) but actually, they are a good length for my tank.

It fits nicely inside my cabinet - I have a Juwel rio 400 incase anyone's interested.


----------



## Themuleous

If it hadn't been for the noise, it would have been the perfect filter for my 4ft and would have meant I didn't need the power (I have5 inlets/outlets in the tank now!)

It fitted really well in my cabinet but you're right about the weight, so heavy!  Think thats why they didn't have a handle!!!

Sam

EDIT - the bloke I sold mine to ended up wrapping his in several thick woolly jumpers, with the pipes coming out the neck hole, he said it worked a treat.  I have also wrapped my eheim 2080 in an old duvet in the cabinet which reduces the noise of that filter to an exceptable hum.  But its no where near as noisy as the ex2400!


----------



## hellohefalump

I might try wooly jumpers and carpet the cabinet!


----------



## hellohefalump

I just noticed that the box says this filter is 'powerful and quiet'!!!

Is this false marketing?  Because there's no way they could claim 'quiet' as one of it's features, yet it's printed in big letters on the box it came in!


----------



## Themuleous

Yeh I noticed that!

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth

glad i sawe this thread, thanks for posting. So is everyone saying the TT EX1200 is ok then?


----------



## Garuf

ex1200's are _really_ good I'd buy one over a similar eheim every time. The difference in ease of use and quality for price means eheim just can't match it. You'd struggle to get a second hand ehiem for the same money as a new ex1200!


----------



## JamesM

Garuf said:
			
		

> ex1200's are _really_ good I'd buy one over a similar eheim every time. The difference in ease of use and quality for price means eheim just can't match it. You'd struggle to get a second hand ehiem for the same money as a new ex1200!


I'll second this... although I have to say the boxy input and output design is horrible. I swapped mine for some eheim curved hooks/crooks. 

I own two ex1200's and two ex700's and I'm happy with them overall.


----------



## Garuf

I use lilly pipes on mine, they're the smaller ones so they limit the flow a little but it's still far more than I could ever have wished for.


----------



## chris1004

I have an EX 700 and an EX 1200 and can't fault them at all.

Just for the record and if anyones actually paying a fiver for the replacement filter floss like my LFS tries to charge, I have found this place to be much cheaper at Â£1.79 per box of two replacement filter pads.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... edia/36841


----------



## AQUARICULTURE

Hi, 

I'm setting up my tank and initially bought two Eheim 2128's. They turned up and were damaged in the post. I tried them out and were totally silent but they went back and I decided to get two Tetratec Ex1200's. I like the power and look of the filter but it does seem to be riddled with problems. Firstly, the loud hum that comes from them, alittle too loud to ignore, and much noisier than the Eheim's. The heads are strange because they seem to take on water actually inside the casing. When you take the head off water drips out of every part of the plastics. When it's running, I've tried shaking the filters to let all the air escape, but they just keep releasing air. It's as if there is air leeking in from somewhere because you shake it and every so often a stream of air bubbles is released but this does not stop, no matter how long you shake them for. 

I've contacted Tetra and their service was very good  and they sent out two new heads but this has made no difference what so ever. Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## Themuleous

I know what you mean about the water getting into the casing, I see little point to it and there would seem a simple solution just to block the gaps around the intake connectors on the case, why they haven't fixed this I dont know.  Its my biggest gripe about EX filters, which is unfortunate as they are very good.

The air thing I would just try and ignore, the filters should (given time) empty the air out.  I would be surprised if air was getting into the filter once sealed.

I would second the customer service being great comment.  They sent me a whole new ex2400 when I had trouble with the first one.

Sam


----------



## AQUARICULTURE

well I'm not sure what to make of it. The filters have been running for a few days and streams of bubbles still poor out when you shake the filter.


----------



## Themuleous

Humm I would be tempted to leave it a week and then phone Tetra, they have great customer service so Im sure they could sort something if it hasn't got any better.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth

i have just recieved an EX1200 and that is big, glad i didnt go for the 2400 'cos i dont think it would of fit in the cabinet lol.



> Interestingly, the manual says that ceramic rings are to disrupt the flow of the water NOT to act as biological filtration.



I thought the same too. I wondered if the plastic balls were to disrupt the flow, and the ceramics to hold bacteria. For some reason i cant imagine the plastic balls to have more surface area.  

The beer can puts everything into perspective, especially the impeller size


----------



## Ejack

Nice review Sam.

Sorry to hear that you had a bad experiene with the Tetratec EX2400. It sure looks the part, just seems Tetratec need to go back to the drawing board with regards to the motor and get that beast a little more quiet.

Thanks for letting people know your experience. Should help out a lot of people in deciding upon a new filter. Even though I won't be getting a EX2400, I sure am considering upgrading my Fluval 205 to a Tetratec EX1200 judging by waht a lot of people on these boards say about them and for the insance flow amount.


----------



## Themuleous

Thanks, glads its been useful 

Sam


----------



## matubula

I wish id seen this before I bought mine. I agree with those who have one, great filter just way to noisy, I will try the jumper idea to try and insulate the sound. I bought an eheim 2180 which is silent, although its twice the price, to replace it but I cant bring myself to chuck the ex2400.

What I think the problem is, is that the impeller is the same size as the ex1200 which is rated at 1200lph. The ex2400 rated at 2400lph so has to spin twice as fast, causing a resonance/hum within it. A design flaw.


----------



## UsAndStuff

I've seen lots of reports about the EX2400 being noisy, something to do with the impellor being the same size as the 1200 so it's turning twice as fast.

I was thinking of an EX2400 for a 4ft 220l Mbuna tank, read comments about the noise and am now thinking about an FX5 or maybe 2x EX1200's instead since it probably won't fit in the cabinet.


----------



## Themuleous

Id def get 2x ex1200 if I had the space.  Or better yet and money permitting, 2x eheim 2080.

Sam


----------



## hellohefalump

I've had mine a while now.  I've got used to the noise, and tetratec were very good about replacing the hose adaptor, which was letting a lot of air in.  The air problem appears to be fixed now (still early days, replaced it yesterday!).

I cleaned it out for the first time yesterday, and was VERY impressed by how clean it still is.  I must have had this filter running a good six months or so now?  I can't remember but it's around that long.  

My biggest gripe with it though, is it was very difficult to get out of the cupboard, full.  It's extremely heavy with no obvious place to hold onto, and in the end I slid it out.  After taking the media out, I emptied the water out with a jug until I could lift it.


----------



## Themuleous

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> I've had mine a while now.  I've got used to the noise, and tetratec were very good about replacing the hose adaptor, which was letting a lot of air in.  The air problem appears to be fixed now (still early days, replaced it yesterday!).



Was there a noticeable difference in noise once it was replaced?  I think air might have been the problem with mine.  The tubing is annoying too, very stiff.



> My biggest gripe with it though, is it was very difficult to get out of the cupboard, full.  It's extremely heavy with no obvious place to hold onto, and in the end I slid it out.  After taking the media out, I emptied the water out with a jug until I could lift it.



Yeh that pretty daft.  The eheim 2080 I have it the same size if not bigger, and that has handles and wheels.

Sam

PS - you shouldn't be lifting heavy things


----------



## hellohefalump

LOL Sam I didn't lift a heavy thing, I pulled a heavy thing along the ground!

Well... the air problem is back.  So I don't think it's the hose adaptor.  I'm thinking it might be the filter head's seal?  Because it got better when I took it on and off again (when cleaning it out and changing hose adaptor), then got worse?  

The noise was still the same when the air problem got better - loud hum, which I assume to be the motor.  There just weren't the loud 'swoosh' noises as the air went past the impellor.  

I know what you mean about the hoses!  Very awkward to manourver when you first set it up - I have labelled mine with biro on masking tape 'in' and 'out' so I don't have to work out which is which after cleaning the filter out.


----------



## alip01

I had a similar problem with the air on my ex1200, the leak first, and then the air got worse after the hose adapter was replaced.  I got backm on the phone to Tetra, and they then replaced the entire motorhead, saying it might have been damaged by the air getting in through the adapter initially, which solved the problem.


----------



## Coiln3107

Sam, today I replaced my very loud and annoying 2400 with 2off Eheim professional 3e 2078 and am I glad!  After 3off failures with the 2400, 2off which where the hose adaptors from the hose to the suction pipe cracked allowing air in and an 'o' ring failure due to distortion even although it has had high quality silicon grease on it. On both occasions when the adaptors cracked I could continue to use it but the ingress of air made an already noisy filter unbearable!  
Every time Tetra sent the parts to sort it out but I have had enough!
I have only had the 2078's for one day but already I am really impressed, firstly they are silent! I keep feeling the hoses for flow to check they are still running!
To anyone out there I don't deniy that the 2400 is a big bit off kit for the money but having worn the T shirt I will NEVER have another one!
Hope this is useful to any prospective purchasers                    Cheers Colin.


----------



## Themuleous

Eheim are expensive, but you get what you pay for.  I may however in the future not bother with such a large filter and instead just use a powerhead for circulation.  Big pumps just mean one thing = noise.

Sam


----------



## the fife flyer

Hi,

I`ve been running one for a couple of months now and am having the same problems as everyone else.

Air leaks are causing an awful lot bubbles in the tank making it look very unsightly and to minimise this I have it on a low turnover. Not what I want with a 600ltr tank at all.
I apply vaseline to the box seal and this stops it for a few days then it "venturis" again. Not happy at all so will contact Tetra and see what they say.

When it runs well the noise level (for me anyway) are acceptable and the tank is in my living room.

I hear Tetratec C.S. are very very good so I`ll let you know how I get on.


----------



## daniel19831123

I think my EX1200 leak from the prime button.... The water comes out along the side of the button. If water can seep out what makes it seal from outside air getting in? That's my opinion anyway. It seemed like the button is the most sensitive bit and if you pressed the priming button, you will see loads of air gushing in in comparison to just purely shaking it.


----------



## sanj

Right, thats not good Tetratec are renowned for their great customer services, but then they should really have sorted the leaking issues out which numerous people including myself have had with the ex1200. So then the 2400 is released (last year?)  and still there are issues. Boo.

2080 or fx5


----------



## Alastair

Ive had an ex2400 running alongside my 1200 for just over a month now. When it first arrived the noise was unbearable, even with it wrapped inside a sleeping bag. Quick phone call to their customer services, which I might add is fantastic and a new head was sent. The noise drastically refused Witt this one, was still a wee bit noisy but has since quitened down to just a hum. Water is crystal clear too. 
The only problem have now is the flow doesn't seem as powerful with the new head but I'm not complaining


----------

